# Radiant Ceiling Heat



## loners4me (Mar 18, 2016)

Situation: Ceiling has radiant heat encased in cement which expands/contracts causing plaster to crack. Any suggestions?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

There's 2 kinds of concrete. Concrete that is cracked, and concrete that's gonna crack. You can chase it with caulk and touchup but at what point does it look worse than the crack?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

loners4me said:


> Situation: Ceiling has radiant heat encased in cement which expands/contracts causing plaster to crack. Any suggestions?


If I'm going to repair ceilings that cracked from the radiant ceiling heat, the first thing I ask is if they stopped using the ceiling heat. If they still use a system that causes expansion & contraction, you will continue to get cracks! 
Most people do not want to continue to use those systems anyway.

When I do fix them, I use an approach something like this: 
1. Vee cut the cracks
(if you use a knife, be prepared to change blades often!)
2. Vacuum out the cracks
3. Paint all the cracks with Plaster Weld
4. Fill crack with sanded Durabond (I add Mud Maxx)
5. Tape crack with Fibafuse/Durabond (no sand)
6. Then coat the seams normally

As a test, one time I just did the first 4 steps, then followed after the shrinkage with more Durabond and called it finished! :whistling2: That was 2 years ago and there still are no cracks! 
Plaster Weld is good stuff! :thumbup:

If I have a plaster ceiling/wall with lots of cracks, I use the 3' rolls of Fibafuse. As P.E.I. said in a different thread, you really can trowel out joint compound without sanding it. I've done many ceilings that way. Although, I do use a felt brush and water as I trowel out the compound.

Anyway, have fun with your project. Remember, drywall is not just a job, it's an adventure!


----------

